# Victoria Cross Awarded



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i thought i'd share this with you all.

I was only doing my job - Corporal Apiata, SAS in Afghanistan, 2004. 

Corporal Apiata is the first recipient of the Victoria Cross in New Zealand since World War II.



> The Victoria Cross
> 
> The medal dates back to 1856, following the Crimean War.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJONES (Aug 10, 2005)

Kiwis are good people and solid performers, just like the Aussie SAS and British Royal Marines. There are stories like this coming our of Iraq, all of the "Stans" and other Area of Interest. Too bad we dont hear about it on the news, our men in uniform deserve better.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i know this particular soldier would have preferred not to have his heroism made public, but you're right. we need to hear about these great things our men and women achieve. 

thank you for your comments.

rosesm


----------

